# Electric Fence for Goats



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

Being that we are on mostly rock I cannot put any wood posts in and thus cannot put up the nice wire fencing that so many goat owners have. I was reading on the Fias Co Farm website about electric fencing in goats 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/fencing.html

And I have a 50 mile plug in fence zapper here that is currently unused (though will be used for my electric on the bottom fields of my horse fencing eventually). I'm curious what you guys think on electric fencing in pasture for the goats. Should I introduce them to the fence or let them find it on their own? 

I can sink t-posts and I could probably get in wood corners and gate posts but that is about it. Later this winter I hope to buck fence in around the electric fenced area to provide them with a visual barrier too, but would electric be okay for now? If I am putting t-posts in, how far apart should I space them?


----------



## freemotion (Aug 23, 2009)

I used t-posts since my pasture is almost completely surrounded by trees, and I could always find a place to get a post in between roots.  Of course, my posts are not spaced evenly as a result, but so what.  I used pressure-treated posts to support gates and to contain my large compost pile.  Some corners, too.

How far apart depends on how soft or hard your dirt is, how firmly the posts go into the soil.  The tree roots hold my posts pretty tightly, elsewhere, the soil is soft and loose.  I spaced my posts about 10-12 feet apart.  I also used woven-wire horse fencing, not just electric.  I did not stretch the fencing.  Because of the trees, it is not really noticable that it is not perfectly straight.  It is very secure, and that is what is important to me.  I ran a strand of electric wire on top.

I did have just electric when I first bought this place, though.  So as far as introducing them....my policy is to do so under observation the first time.  Sometimes, in the panic of getting zapped, they will run through or into the fence instead of away from it.  Also be careful with your dogs....teach them about it, too.  I had a friend's dog get zapped and run right into my pasture with my animals, and we had a LOOONG run to get to the gate and go rescue him before the horse got him!

Once they know what electric fence looks like and feels like, you can introduce them to any NEW fenced area by simply leading them around the perimeter and show them the boundaries.

Goats are limbo experts, so lots of strands are needed, depending on the size of the goats.

Wire zaps harder than tape, but tape creates a more visible barrier.

ETA:  Don't introduce your dogs to the fence on a wet day....very dry ground is better, since you have little dogs, it would be safer, imo.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 23, 2009)

My dogs are kept in a run, thankfully 

Fias Co farm suggests 4 lines for goats... first at 9" off the ground, second at 17" off the ground, third at 25" off the ground and fourth at 36" off the ground. I think I'd be inclined to add a couple more lines to that though. I have 18G bare wire sitting in the barn that isn't gettin used which I can use (its fencing wire) and I suppose I could throw a tape in there unelectricfied every few lines? 

THe woven wire, although nice, is extremely spendy and I just don't have the money for it right now (or ever! wood is cheaper than it here!!) ... at $500.00 for 100' its a little unrealistic for me. 

I have no trees but lots of rock lol. The girls come for grain so if they did get out they will come back if I grab grain for them. 

Another thing........ Did your goats hate getting a collar put on them? Myrtle is like "uh uh that is not going on me!!"


----------

